# Betta Fish! Buttttt has fin rot?



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys!

I want you to meet my Betta! (Sorry I don't have pics at the moment)

I've had him for almost 6 years now..

And he got fin rot 

If you don't know what that is, it's a condition we it eats away the fins, and when it's with the fins, it moves to the body.

He's being treated right now, but it's not helping much..I don't want him to go..

Anyway.. So yeah I'll post pics later when I have the chance


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I used to have a betta. They're such awesome fish!  Sorry to hear your little guy has fin rot, I hope his medicine starts working soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

EJW323 said:


> I used to have a betta. They're such awesome fish!  Sorry to hear your little guy has fin rot, I hope his medicine starts working soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are awesome fish
And thank you so much


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

What are you using as treatment? I prefer Melafix and Pimafix and find them to be very effective.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> What are you using as treatment? I prefer Melafix and Pimafix and find them to be very effective.


I'm using aquarium salt since his case is mild


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Do a big water change (75%) daily, adding salt back for the water you removed, because clean water goes a very long way for healing.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Do a big water change (75%) daily, adding salt back for the water you removed, because clean water goes a very long way for healing.


Yeah. I've been doing that. It's been nine days... and Idk he hasn't really been getting better :/


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You need to go out and get some Melafix and Pimafix. If the salt was going to work, it would have worked already.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

If you do use Melanie use it in a bit smaller dose than it says....labyrinth organ.....if you go to the betta forum on fish forum they might be ale to help


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

*melafix


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I second the melafix. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! 
I'm going to go get some today and try it out


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I've never had it fail me.

If you can, raise the temperature of the water a few degrees to speed things along and 75% water changes daily, remember to replace the amount of medication siphoned out at each time. Also, you will need a bubble stone attached to an air pump to increase the available oxygen as Melafix can alter that. The less stress on the fish during treatment, the better.

If it's still minor, I'd say a week and you'll have a healthy fish back.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Just be careful with the melafix as it is harsh on the labrinth organ, the bubble stone is key you need surface movement and bubblestone is a good way to do that without disturbing the betta, I also have a betta tryin to regroup fins, he got attacked by some community fish






, he swam upside down for a while but Ed recovering 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Grawrisher, I'm really curious about your betta. Did he ever recover?


----------

